# mk5 gti 2.0 turbo



## austinjw24 (May 25, 2021)

i just bought this car a couple weeks ago and i was driving at night, all the sudden i was accelerating and the EPC light came on and check engine light was on , but i couldn't accelerate so i pulled over turned the car off and it wouldn't start at all ,it would crank but no start. I've replaced the throttle body, replaced the fuel pressure sensor, mAF sensor, fuel filter. camshaft sensor. still no sign. i'm gonna be replacing my crankshaft sensor tomorrow hopefully it will start. have any idea what could be wrong?


----------

